# Crimbo Coonie.



## Cyberfyn (Nov 25, 2008)

Here's our Dexter mucking about with a mouse. Just so happens that the colours are all festive!










Ian F.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what a great picture, gorgeous looking cat, .....


----------



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

What a nice photo! 


So cute xx


----------



## bimbam (Dec 19, 2008)

Dexter is so gorgeous. Very nice picture.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

Beautiful cat....great pic.


----------



## swilkes2008 (Dec 19, 2008)

great pic........


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Aww what a cutie


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Wow! thats an amazing photo, and a beautiful puddy tat!


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

He is lovely, great piccy. xx


----------



## Ginny (Dec 22, 2008)

Wonderful photo. The colours are so vivid. I love your cat.


----------



## simspup (Dec 22, 2008)

wow what a pretty kitty, can i have him?:thumbup1:


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*aww he looks wonderful  *


----------

